# Blown in insulation in wall



## snow11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi All
New here and looking for some info, Getting ready to do blown in insulation in the wall of are 1950is home have no insulation at all and we are in MAINE very cold in the winter .
So I'm a hand with dyi stuff I went to the big box place got some info on the cellulose and the machine that come with it I was told to drill a 3-4 inch hole to get the hose in is that right ? Or can it be reduce to a smaller size ?
Hoping to get some info from you all that have done this in the past and get some tips . 
Thanks


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I added blown in cellulose insulation to my home about five years ago. I considered DIY, but after extensive research in my area, I realized it would be difficult to rent a machine with appropriate power to adequately place the insulation in the walls. It would have been OK in the attic for flat placement.

I hired a firm, they were very good, got the job done (I have a 2000 sf two story house) in one day, plugged all the holes in the siding (I have cedar shake siding), and the cost was pretty comparable to what I would have paid if you add in renting the machine, transporting machine back and forth, purchase of cellulose, plugging holes. Another thing is there seems to be a bit of a learning curve, it is not so simple as it seems to get the cavity filled correctly.

This may be one of those jobs that is simply not worth DIY, you may not save any money, and you may not get the best outcome. But to answer your question about the holes, the contractor put one hole at the top of each bay, and one at the bottom. He filled first from the bottom, then from the top. Best of luck with the project.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Snow,

I am not sure this is a good DIY'er project to start with for you. 

Dense packing a wall (properly) is a very specialized skill and takes time to acquire.


----------



## snow11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Thanks for the info I have all hole drilled and on my way so I'm this fare in so going to give a try . I let you all know how things turn out


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Just curious, how do you plan to determine how the project turned out? It is not so easy to tell. You turn the machine on, it blows out insulation, but how can you tell if you left voids in the wall, or if you achieved optimum density?


----------



## snow11 (Jun 7, 2015)

I did holes on top and bottom as we'll and I'm pretty sure I found all the fire stops as well lots of holes. Lol I also took a string with a big bolt on it and ran it down the all the voids .And doing this myself is a $500.dollers project so with it to me


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

With the under-powered rental machines, I doubt you will get a "dense-pack", but I see you didn't mention that at all. Just filling the bays with cellulose will work but you can't allow for settling very easily. More on dense-pack (gives you tips that are similar for standard wall filling); http://www.karg.com/pdf/Insulaton_density/Dense_packing_Allwein_and_Biddle.pdf

Similar, but added points; http://www.karg.com/pdf/Presentations/Dense_Pack_Cellulose_Insulation.pdf

Gary
PS. WELCOME to the forum! I haven' checked the box stores lately, do they get to 3.5# yet?


----------



## snow11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Gary
Thanks for that information that's what I was looking for. I'm thinking of using a old shop vac hose it's 2 inch and putting in the hole and hoping to get it filled that way


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most of the free machines you get at the big box store will not approach 3.5lbs. 

You are going to need to rent a properly machine and have a friend help you feed the hopper. The machine will likely be in a trailer so you will need a truck to tow it as well. 

Verification of dense pack is probably easiest with an IR camera if you have access to one of those and there is a good enough temp delta across the wall span.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Opt for the Insurance on the rental machine if you reduce/change the hose/nozzle size from standard... The H.D. ones may fit in your trunk; http://www6.homedepot.com/tool-truck-rental/Cellulose_Insulation_Blower/118/index.html

Apparently now they are rated for dense-packing (3.5); 
Sidewalls 
Wall Thickness 
Thickness in 
Inches 
Maximum Coverage Sq. Feet
Per Bag Coverage 
Weight Per
Square Foot
16" oc 
24" oc 
R-13 
(2x4) 
3.5 
32.8 
31.7 
1.02 
R-20 
(2x6) 
5.5 
20.9 
20.2 
1.60 
Bag Weight: 
22.55 lbs. 
Attic Density Range:
 1.32-1.65 lbs/cu ft. 
Wall Density:
 *3.5 lbs/cu/ft.* Well, that didn't turn out well, lol. Here; http://www6.homedepot.com/tool-truck-rental/assets/files/Greenfiber/Installation_Instructions.pdf

Gary


----------



## snow11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi All
Daniel ,Well we never know for sure but I'll give the old try and hope it turns out well but feel pretty confident 

Gary ,good point for sure I always opt for Insurance on rental stuff I do a lot of big DYI projects once tipped over skid steer thank god for Insurance .
I think the rental machine will get the job done will it be like a PRO ... NO... Is it better then what we had YES... LOL And look at all the fun it is outside wall are only 2 1/2 inches thick


----------



## jacoba83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Similar issues here, Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## snow11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hay jacoBa 

Your doing blown in insulation as well any info you can share


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That was news to be as well but I haven't rented one in forever. 

The last couple that we borrowed years ago were underpowered and beat like a drum. They wouldn't do it. 

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

More thoughts ..... cellulose wicks water after storing/saturating to warm room. Fixed a drywall repair as water damaged under a window, stucco outside; no visible sign of water entry from capillarity or holes.... drywall 2' tall vertical seam was wet... after further questions; yes- there is a sprinkler system in our lawn care of the golf course abutting house- it does hit the window when it comes on, been that way all summer.....lol. Fixed the drywall- HO notified the groundskeeper. I stand corrected on the dense pack is *3.6# *pcf.; http://www.mnshi.umn.edu/kb/scale/insulation_densepack.html

Makes you smile; http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/Insulation/Colorado.pdf

Slower burn; http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/insulation.html

Installation tips; http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/how-install-cellulose-insulation

Go under the house, plug any air leak in wall (above sheathing deck) from wiring/plumbing; same with attic to stop the "stack effect"; http://www.homeenergy.org/show/article/nav/troubleshooting/page/2/id/1386

http://www.wag-aic.org/1999/WAG_99_baker.pdf

Search on YouTube; eg. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd5FZ8ZWRAc&feature=more_related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2aZmRsQXAA&NR=1

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/green-basics/video-dense-packed-cellulose-1

Another smile for you; http://www.nationalfiber.com/docs/UsingCelluloseToMeetNewICC2012BlowerDoorRequirements0913.pdf

More tips; http://www.greenfiber.com/images/te... GreenFiber Insulation – Contractor 07-13.pdf

Stop the exterior water intrusion and smile again; http://www.nationalfiber.com/docs/H...seInsulationinSuperInsulatedBuildings0913.pdf

Gary


----------



## snow11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Gary.again big help thanks going to do it this weekend if weather is good .. new siding came in to day so want to get it done and get to that


----------



## snow11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi all here's a update on my project all went well ended up getting everything thing from my local lumber yard they had a good blown in in solution blower was made for side walls little learning curve but once we got a rhythm we moved along ir is a messy job 
I will say house is quiter inside the house so we will see how it heats this winter. 
Thanks all for you input and help


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

get a non contact thermometer . during the winter, very cold, go around and check the walls


----------

